# fossil water



## nickel (Sep 13, 2011)

*Fossil water* or *paleowater* is groundwater that has remained sealed in an aquifer for a long period of time. Water can rest underground in "fossil aquifers" for thousands or even millions of years. When changes in the surrounding geology seal the aquifer off from further replenishing from precipitation, the water becomes trapped within, and is known as fossil water. [...]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_water​
Όχι _ορυκτό νερό_, όπως λέμε _ορυκτά καύσιμα_ τα _fossil fuels_: θα μπερδευτούμε με το _mineral water / μεταλλικό νερό_. Βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται το _παγιδευμένο νερό_, για το _trapped water_, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και κάτι γενικότερο. Το _paleowater_ δεν φαίνεται να έχει βοηθήσει. Το ΙΑΤΕ δίνει *απολιθωμένο νερό* (πηγή: Σ.Κυρίτσης, καθηγ. Α.Γ.Σ.Α.), με κάποια λίγα ευρήματα. Μα δεν είναι λίγο αστείο; Μήπως πήρε το μάτι σας κάτι καλύτερο;


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 13, 2011)

Θα πρότεινα -όπου κι αν καταλήξεις- να βάλεις κάποιο σύνθετο με το _ύδωρ_: το "παλαιοΰδατα" (ή, προτείνω εγώ, "αρχαιοΰδατα") ακούγεται καλύτερα από το "παλιονερό"


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 13, 2011)

Εγώ αντιπροτείνω "νερό απολίθωσης". Γιατί αυτό εννοεί και ο αγγλικός όρος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι θυμάμαι την παρεμφερή πρώτη απορία μου στη Λεξιλογία (fossil /non-fossil fuels) και τον ατελέσφορο προβληματισμό με την ασάφεια της ορολογίας και θα έλεγα να μη βιαστούμε να απορρίψουμε τα απολιθωμένα νερά. Σε παλαιοντολογικό συγκείμενο, η απολίθωση, το απολίθωμα, και τα παράγωγά τους σημαίνουν συγκεκριμένα πράγματα και καθένας που ασχολείται με αυτά καταλαβαίνει ότι προφανώς δεν πετρώνει το νερό αλλά εγκιβωτίζεται κάπου.


----------



## Resident (Sep 13, 2011)

Απολιθωμένο νερό, είναι ίσως η καλύτερη απόδοση. Δεν ακούγεται και πολύ καλά, το ομολογώ αλλά είναι. Χρόνια πριν, όταν ήμουν νεότερος, είχα παρακολουθήσει την διάλεξη ενός υδρογεωχημικού (Calvin Alexander U of Minnesota) ο οποίος αποφάσισε να χρονολογήσει το νερό στον/στους υδροφόρους ορίζοντες του MidWest. Χρησιμοποιήσε τα ισότοπα του υδρογόνου και ειδικά το δευτέριο, που παρουσιάστηκε στην ατμόσφαιρα όταν άρχισαν οι δοκιμαστικές πυρηνικές δοκιμές (είπε κανείς ότι η πυρηνική ενέργεια δεν χρησιμεύει σε κάτι; ). Συμπέρασμα το νερό συγκεκριμένων ή των περισσότερων υδροφόρων του MidWest -δεν θυμάμαι πια- μπορεί να χρονολογηθεί ως παλαιότερο του 50. Αυτό το κάνει να είναι παλιό νερό όχι παλιόνερο (Παλαιολόγος = Παλιοκουβέντας), δηλ. απολιθωμένο.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 13, 2011)

Μα το "απολιθωμένο νερό" δεν είναι οξύμωρο; Όπως λέει και ο ντόκτορ, η απολίθωση είναι συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία: αντικατάσταση οργανικών από ανόργανα στοιχεία ώστε να προκύψει ένας "λίθος" που έχει τη μορφή του ζωντανού οργανισμού/οργάνου/τμήματος. Δεν μπορείς να ισχυριστείς ότι κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται με το νερό, θα ακουστεί παράδοξο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά αν πρόσεξες, παρά τον προβληματισμό μου, στο απολιθωμένο νερό κατέληξα... :) :)

Άλλωστε, υπάρχουν και μη χειροπιαστά απολιθώματα: Ιδέες, κόμματα, γενιές...


----------



## Resident (Sep 13, 2011)

Σωστά, η διαδικασία απολίθωσης μαθαίνουμε ότι ορίζεται ως η αντικατάσταση του οργανικού από κάτι ανόργανο, CaCO3 ή SiO2, για παράδειγμα. Αλλά, αρκετές φορές ερμηνεύουμε το απολίθωμα ως κάτι παλαιό π.χ., fossil fuels = πετρέλαιο, λιγνίτης κ.α.. Δεν υπάρχει αντικατάσταση οργανικού από ανόργανο στο πετρέλαιο, όμως.


----------



## Resident (Sep 13, 2011)

> Άλλωστε, υπάρχουν και μη χειροπιαστά απολιθώματα: Ιδέες, κόμματα, γενιές...



Συμφωνώ!!!


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2011)

Όταν, δίπλα στις μηχανικές μεταφράσεις, υπάρχουν και τόσες αξιόπιστες πηγές που μιλάνε για «απολιθωμένα καύσιμα», μήπως θα πρέπει να παραδοθούμε αμαχητί;

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το αγγλικό _fossil_ δεν είναι _fossilized_. Επίσης, η λατινική σημασία του _fossil_ δεν παραπέμπει σε πέτρα. _Fossilis_ σημαίνει «ορυκτός». Αυτό τον όρο χρησιμοποιούν και οι άλλες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες. Γιατί να μην μπορούμε να πούμε κι εμείς κάτι σαν _απολιθωματικό νερό_ να ξεπεράσουμε το θέμα; Ή _ορυκτό νερό_; Ή _αρχαϊκό νερό_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2011)

Το αρχαϊκό νερό θα μπορούσε να είναι χρήσιμο για το νερό που παίρνουμε από την τήξη των βαθύτερων στρωμάτων πάγου στην Ανταρκτική, όχι;


----------



## MAKIS (Sep 13, 2011)

Απολιθωματικό νερό;


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2011)

Γεια σου, Μάκη. Καλωσήρθες. Αυτό προσπαθώ κι εγώ να χώσω στη συζήτηση, αλλά και τα _απολιθωματικά καύσιμα_ ένας χριστιανικός τόπος κι ένας πειρατής υποτίτλων φαίνεται να τα 'χουν πει ως τώρα. Οι πολλοί τα θέλουν _απολιθωμένα_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το αγγλικό _fossil_ δεν είναι _fossilized_. Επίσης, η λατινική σημασία του _fossil_ δεν παραπέμπει σε πέτρα. _Fossilis_ σημαίνει «ορυκτός». Αυτό τον όρο χρησιμοποιούν και οι άλλες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες. Γιατί να μην μπορούμε να πούμε κι εμείς κάτι σαν _απολιθωματικό νερό_ να ξεπεράσουμε το θέμα; Ή _ορυκτό νερό_; Ή _αρχαϊκό νερό_;


 
Ναι, ακριβώς εδώ εντοπίζω κι εγώ το πρόβλημα. Σύμφωνα με το etymonline: _fossil 1610s (n.) "any thing dug up;" 1650s (adj.) "obtained by digging,"_
Αυτό ταιριάζει απόλυτα στην περίπτωση και σωστά επισημαίνεις ότι δεν είναι fossilised, που θα σήμαινε ότι πέρασε από fossilisation -το ίδιο το νερό. Στα ελληνικά, όχι μόνο η λέξη σημαίνει "μετατροπή σε πέτρα" αλλά είναι και μετοχή, που σημαίνει ότι "απολιθώθηκε" -το νερό.


ΥΓ: χρησιμοποιώ βρετανική σύμβαση στην ορθογραφία, ελπίζω αυτό να μην είναι αντίθετο στους όρους του φόρουμ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> ΥΓ: χρησιμοποιώ βρετανική σύμβαση στην ορθογραφία, ελπίζω αυτό να μην είναι αντίθετο στους όρους του φόρουμ.


Εγώ κάνω προσπάθεια για να χρησιμοποιήσω το αμερικάνικο -_ized_, αλλά να επισημάνω ότι αυτή είναι η επιλογή και του OED.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxford_spelling


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 14, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Θα πρότεινα -όπου κι αν καταλήξεις- να βάλεις κάποιο σύνθετο με το _ύδωρ_: το "παλαιοΰδατα" (ή, προτείνω εγώ, "αρχαιοΰδατα") ακούγεται καλύτερα από το "παλιονερό"



Κι εμένα στα παλαιοΰδατα (και παλαιοΰδωρ) πήγε ο νους μου. Μου' κανε δε κι εντύπωση που δεν υπήρχαν ήδη ευρήματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 14, 2011)

nickel said:


> Εγώ κάνω προσπάθεια για να χρησιμοποιήσω το αμερικάνικο -_ized_, αλλά να επισημάνω ότι αυτή είναι η επιλογή και του OED.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxford_spelling


 
Πράγματι, είναι από τις λίγες πηγές που δεν έχουν πάψει να το χρησιμοποιούν. Σχεδόν όλα τα μεγάλα μέσα ενημέρωσης και λεξικά χρησιμοποιούσαν -ize μέχρι πριν 2-3 δεκαετίες.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 14, 2011)

nickel said:


> Όταν, δίπλα στις μηχανικές μεταφράσεις, υπάρχουν και τόσες αξιόπιστες πηγές που μιλάνε για «απολιθωμένα καύσιμα», μήπως θα πρέπει να παραδοθούμε αμαχητί;


Δεν είχα σκεφθεί ποτέ τη μετάφραση "απολιθωμένα καύσιμα" - πάντοτε "ορυκτά" τα έλεγα. Πάντως, δεν έχω τόσο έντονες ενστάσεις σε αυτόν τον όρο γιατί μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι η διαδικασία μετατροπής των φυτικών υλών σε πετρέλαιο/κάρβουνο μοιάζει με την απολίθωση, οπότε μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί καταχρηστικά. Αλλά...



nickel said:


> Γιατί να μην μπορούμε να πούμε κι εμείς κάτι σαν _απολιθωματικό νερό_ να ξεπεράσουμε το θέμα; Ή _ορυκτό νερό_; Ή _αρχαϊκό νερό_;



...το "απολιθωματικό" δεν παρακάμπτει το πρόβλημα, αφού πάλι παραπέμπει στην απολίθωση. Το "ορυκτό" είναι καλό, εκτός αν χρησιμοποιείται ήδη όπως π.χ. με το αλάτι. Για το "αρχαϊκό" πρέπει να το ψάξω κάποια ώρα πιο κατάλληλη  . 



nickel said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το αγγλικό _fossil_ δεν είναι _fossilized_. Επίσης, η λατινική σημασία του _fossil_ δεν παραπέμπει σε πέτρα. _Fossilis_ σημαίνει «ορυκτός». Αυτό τον όρο χρησιμοποιούν και οι άλλες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες.


 
Ακριβώς!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 14, 2011)

Χμμμ.... Εγώ βλέπω ότι πάλι η τρισχιλιετής κατάφερε να παγιδευτεί σ' έναν μη ακριβή όρο: αποδίδοντας τα fossils ως απολιθώματα, κόλλησε στον όρο "λίθος" για πράγματα που δεν είναι όλα πέτρες, δημιουργώντας πρόβλημα στον εαυτό της.


----------



## cougr (Sep 14, 2011)

@ Resident: «_Απολιθωμένο νερό, είναι ίσως η καλύτερη απόδοση. Δεν ακούγεται και πολύ καλά, το ομολογώ αλλά είναι_».

Συμφωνώ, ο όρος _απολιθωμένος_ δεν χρησιμοποιείται μόνο με την στενή του έννοια (δλδ. υπέστει απολίθωση/μετατράπηκε σε ανόργανη ουσία κτλ.) αλλά εκτός άλλων, χαρακτηρίζει και τα έμβια όντα παλαιότερης γεωλογικής εποχής που παραμένουν καλά διατηρημένα. Εξ ου και _απολιθωμένος ρινόκερος_, _απολιθωμένο μαμούθ_ κοκ. . 

Η λέξη _fossil _στην περίπτωση του _fossil water_ απλώς προσδιορίζει το νερό εκείνο που (όπως το απολιθωμένο μαμούθ) έχει διατηρηθεί αμετάβλητο μέχρι σήμερα από κάποια παλαιότερη εποχή. Άρα νομίζω ότι η απόδοση του ως _απολιθωμένο νερό_ είναι εύστοχη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 14, 2011)

cougr said:


> Συμφωνώ, ο όρος _απολιθωμένος_ δεν χρησιμοποιείται μόνο με την στενή του έννοια (δλδ. υπέστει απολίθωση/μετατράπηκε σε ανόργανη ουσία κτλ.) αλλά εκτός άλλων, χαρακτηρίζει και τα έμβια όντα παλαιότερης γεωλογικής εποχής που παραμένουν καλά διατηρημένα. Εξ ου και _απολιθωμένος ρινόκερος_, _απολιθωμένο μαμούθ_ κοκ. .
> 
> Η λέξη _fossil _στην περίπτωση του _fossil water_ απλώς προσδιορίζει το νερό εκείνο που (όπως το απολιθωμένο μαμούθ) έχει διατηρηθεί αμετάβλητο μέχρι σήμερα από κάποια παλαιότερη εποχή. Άρα νομίζω ότι η απόδοση του ως _απολιθωμένο νερό_ είναι εύστοχη.


 
Αυτό δεν είναι ακριβές. Χημικά δεν είναι καθόλου αμετάβλητο, απλά είναι παγιδευμένο.

Το πρόβλημα με την λέξη "απολιθωμένος" δεν υπήρχε πάντα. Όταν επινοήθηκε ο όρος, το πράγμα ήταν ξεκάθαρο. Η αγγλική επέλεξε μια λέξη πολύ πιο γενική, που έσωσε, γλωσσικά, την κατάσταση όταν ήρθαν τα ορυκτά καύσιμα.


----------



## cougr (Sep 14, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι ακριβές. Χημικά δεν είναι καθόλου αμετάβλητο, απλά είναι παγιδευμένο.



Εντάξει, αλλά πάλι για νερό πρόκειται.


----------



## pontios (Sep 15, 2011)

Νομίζω *ορυκτό νερό* είναι καλή απόδοση. 

Αυτό το παγιδευμένο νερό έχει όλα τα κοινά γνωρίσματα των ορυκτών, όπως έχει συζητηθεί (είναι ανόργανη ουσία, βρίσκετε στο φλοιό της γης, είναι εκμεταλλεύσιμο από τον άνθρωπο - σε περιπτώσεις βεβαίως που η εκμετάλλευση είναι οικονομικά εφικτή).

Τελικά αυτό που με έκανε να προτιμήσω το ορυκτό νερό (εκτός από την δίψα μου :)), είναι ότι πρόκειται για παγιδευμένο νερό εδώ. Δηλαδή είναι π.χ. ένα απόθεμα/κοίτασμα που έχει αποκοπεί από τον κύκλο του νερού, που δεν εκφορτίζεται (και συνεπώς δεν εκδηλώνεται) στην επιφάνεια - που σημαίνει ότι για να βρεθεί και να εκμεταλλευθεί αυτό το νερό θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθούν σύγχρονες μέθοδοι εξερευνήσεις και εξόρυξης.
Δηλαδή και εδώ μου θυμίζει πάρα πολύ τα ορυκτά.

Ίσως *παγιδευμένο ορυκτό νερό* .. για να ξεχωρίσει από τα άλλα ορυκτά νερά ;


----------



## pontios (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry (I've been a naughty boy again).
Διόρθωμα ..
μέθοδοι εξερεύνησης (και όχι εξερευνήσεις )! (3rd line from bottom).

Also I just wanted to add that .. *παγιδευμένο ορυκτό νερό* is of course just a term I thought up - you won't find any results on the net.


----------



## unique (Sep 15, 2011)

To συγκείμενο ορίζει το fossil water ως αυτό που δεν αναπληρώνεται για ένα μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα (seal the aquifer off from further replenishing). Το "ορυκτό" δεν καλύπτει αυτήν την έννοια. Το "απολιθωμένο" πλησιάζει περισσότερο.


----------



## pontios (Sep 15, 2011)

There's two separate camps here unique... each term has its set of problems.
Απολιθωμένο to me has the biggest set...I cant look past the fact, as some have already argued(in this thread) that its suffix (το -μένο) implies the water has undergone a process of fossilization, την διαδικασίας της απολίθωσης (which is tantamount to it being fossil -ized)... when in reality it has just been sealed off.

Many mineral deposits are sealed off and need to be accessed (for mining purposes)- by drilling through strata etc. and minerals and inorganic substances as a whole are never considered fossilized.
Every mineral has its fossil record perhaps - you might find grains of one rock A intermingled and embedded in another larger rock B- but would you say that the mineral A has been fossilized .. I wouldn't.
You may say that the embedded grains of rock A records a past event or process that it underwent - but could you call that process fossilization ?
I might be persuaded into thinking/accepting that there is a "fossil" record of rock A within rock B perhaps, but minerals and inorganic substances do not fossilize that's why it is not called fossilized water. It would have been absurd to call it fossilized water.
Άμα π.χ. απλώς λεγόταν *νερό απολίθωμα * , και αποτίναζε το - μένω - (just as the English considered it prudent to choose fossil without its -ized suffix for fossil water) τότε περισσότεροι (ίσως όλοι) θα συμφωνούσαμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2011)

Πόντιε, το πρόβλημα είναι κτγμ περισσότερο στη λογική δυσκολία να συλλάβουμε στην καθημερινή χρήση την έννοια του «πετρωμένου» νερού (πολύ περισσότερο, όταν το νερό δεν έχει πετρώσει, απλώς έχει εγκλωβιστεί ανάμεσα σε αρχαία πετρώματα). Όπως και να το πεις, εκείνος ο λίθος είναι που μπερδεύει τα πράγματα. Και δεν μαζεύεται το πράγμα, αν θέλουμε να μείνουμε στη γενική απόδοση του fossil = απολίθωμα.


----------



## cougr (Sep 15, 2011)

pontios said:


> Άμα π.χ. απλώς λεγόταν *νερό απολίθωμα * , και αποτίναζε το - μένω - (just as the English considered it prudent to choose fossil without its -ized suffix for fossil water) τότε περισσότεροι (ίσως όλοι) θα συμφωνούσαμε.



Hi pontios, 

By your line of reasoning _νερό απολίθωμα_ doesn't solve the problem as by it's very definition _απολίθωμα_, in its literal sense, denotes that which has been converted to stone (or some inorganic substance).

The problem with _ορυκτό νερό_(mineral water) as I see it, is that it's too general and does not convey the idea that the water is from a previous geological (or at least some long ago) era. I mean there are "young" mineral waters also.

The word I first considered as a translation was _παλαιόνερο_ ( paleowater) but I figured that for no one to have suggested it there must be something sus about it.


----------



## pontios (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi cougr,

The thing as you know about water (that is not trapped and is in the meteoric ground water and in the troposphere as water vapor etc..) is it's perpetually being recycled, as part of the water cycle, so some of the water that we drink out of the tap or falls as rain could conceivably be comprised of molecules that date back to billions of years... so we are constantly dealing with water from a different geological age anyway... and even the trapped underground water here that has been labeled fossil water is still undergoing chemical changes - being underground it's still subject to heat and pressure and is still interacting within the confines of its host rocks, so it hasn't really faithfully preserved anything of its former self - for instance its salinity levels and mineral content may be much higher than when it was initially sealed off, geologically.

I don't even like the term fossil water .. but I realize that it's nevertheless a term that's got some acceptance and getting back to what I mentioned before .. what I meant was I might have somehow been persuaded to reluctantly accept νερό απολίθωμα ..seeing that απολίθωμα equates to fossil, if the initial Greek translation was heading that way, but seeing it's not and απολιθωμένο seems to be doing the rounds instead, what I said just becomes a moot point anyway.

I would have actually preferred trapped aquifer .. instead of fossil water if the choice was mine .. which would possibly translate to παγιδευμένος υδροφόρος ορίζοντας ! ,, but my fall back position is παγιδευμένο ορυκτό νερό , which produces no search results unfortunately.


----------



## cougr (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree with what you're saying Pontios, it's just that I'm prepared to accept a bit of illogicity and imperfection in language. 

The way I see it is, if the Greek paleontology and geology fraternities, as well as the translators at IATE, are willing to accept _απολιθωμένος_ as an outright translation of fossil, who am I to disagree?


----------



## pontios (Sep 16, 2011)

Very true cougr, the practical thing is to go along with the establishment now.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2011)

Πάντως υπάρχει επίθετο *πετρωματικός*. Μήπως θα μπορούσε να φανεί χρήσιμο σε κάτι;


----------



## Tsigonias (Sep 22, 2011)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι θα πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο να αποφευχθεί το συνθετικό λίθος για ουσιαστικούς λόγους. Εξάλλου αυτό που έχει σημασία να περιγραφεί είναι η χρονική στιγμή της μετάβασης του νερού στην στερεά φάση. Δηλαδή η χρονική στιγμή που το νερό έχασε τους βαθμούς ελευθερίας του και κατ' επέκταση την κινητικότητα του. Προτείνω λοιπόν να το πούμε παλαιοκρυσταλλωμένο ύδωρ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2011)

Μα αυτό δεν είναι το θέμα και με τους λίθους και τις πέτρες; Ότι δεν υπάρχει στερεά φάση. Είναι παγιδευμένο νερό νεράκι, σε υγρή κατάσταση. Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Tsigonias (Sep 22, 2011)

Το fossil water διαφέρει από τα απολιθώματα καθώς αυτά βρίσκονται σε στερεά φάση με απλή αντικατάσταση της οργανικής ύλης με ανόργανα υλικά. Το "παλαιοκρυσταλλωμένο νερό" είναι νερό που βρίσκεται σε στερεά φάση εξαιτίας της κρυστάλλωσής του σε πάγο σε πολύ παλαιότερες χρονικές περιόδους. Η κρυστάλλωση αυτή μειώνει την κινητικότητα του νερού αλλά και ότι αυτό περιέχει (εγκλωβισμένα σώματα, οργανισμοί κλπ). Κατά συνέπεια με την μελέτη του παλαιοκρυσταλλωμένου νερού μπορούμε να εξάγουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα για την ζωή σε παλαιότερες ιστορικές περιόδους. Από τα απολιθώματα μπορούμε επίσης να εξάγουμε μορφολογικές πληροφορίες αλλά όχι και ακριβείς πληροφορίες για την χημική σύσταση των οργανικών υλικών που "πετροποιήθηκαν". Δηλαδή έχουμε μη αντιστρεπτή αντικατάσταση της οργανικής ύλης με ανόργανη κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει στο παλαιοκρυσταλλωμένο νερό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2011)

Το «με ρούμπωσες» πώς το λένε στα αγγλικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω το θέμα σε βάθος· ό,τι διάβασα απλώς στα άρθρα της βίκη περί fossil water και aquifier. Από αυτά που κατάλαβα, νομίζω ότι η χρήση του «κρυσταλλωμένο» για το νερό (που συνεπάγεται πάγο) δεν είναι κοινό χαρακτηριστικό όλων των σχετικών περιπτώσεων. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου το νερό εγκλωβίστηκε από μεγάλη πίεση που ασκήθηκε στα πετρώματα που περικλειόταν --από παγετώνες ή από άλλες συνθήκες. Συνεπώς, το fossil water δεν είναι πάντα παλαιοκρυσταλλωμένο νερό.

Αν οι ενστάσεις για τα λίθινα είναι ισχυρές (κι εγώ τις έχω) σκέφτομαι μήπως πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε άλλον, πιο γενικό τρόπο περιγραφής, π.χ. _παλαιοεγκλωβισμένο νερό_.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2011)

χαασμωωωδιστί: *ηωύδωρ* (ηώκαινος, ηώιππος κ.λπ.) 

ρουμπώνομαι: get pawned (11. in chess, _not_ pwned)


----------



## Tsigonias (Sep 22, 2011)

Πολύ καλό το σχόλιό σου Dr, δεν μπορούσε να περάσει κάτι τέτοιο από το μυαλό μου. Αλλά και έτσι, αν υποθέσουμε δηλαδή ότι δεν είναι οι χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες που κρυστάλλωσαν το νερό αλλά οι μεγάλες πιέσεις, οι αποστάσεις μεταξύ των μορίων του νερού αυτού δεν είναι μικρές, δεν έχει λιγότερους βαθμούς ελευθερίας από το υγρό νερό; Δηλαδή δεν συμπεριφέρεται ως στερεός κρύσταλλος; Ούτε εγώ γνωρίζω πώς μπορεί να διαμορφώθηκε αυτό το νερό αλλά εάν απλά μιλάμε για εγκλωβισμένο νερό σε μια κοιλότητα πετρωμάτων σε τί διαφέρει από το νερό μιας απλής γεώτρησης; Νομίζω ότι το μυστικό εδώ έχει να κάνει με την κρυστάλλωση του νερού και τον εγκλωβισμό των υλικών και οργανισμών που τυχόν περιέχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2011)

Μα δεν είναι κρυσταλλωμένο το νερό, αυτό κατάλαβα τουλάχιστον. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε υπάρχει και fossil ice. H μοναδική του διαφορά από άλλα υπόγεια νερά είναι ότι είναι περίκλειστο *και *από πολύ παλιά εποχή.


----------



## Tsigonias (Sep 22, 2011)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο Dr, γνώριζα τον όρο fossil ice και για αυτό (αφού χημικά νερό και πάγος είναι ταυτόσημα) θεώρησα είναι το ίδιο. Μου έδωσες όμως μια καλή ιδέα: Τι λες για παλαιόκλειστο ύδωρ ή και ηώκλειστο ύδωρ κατά τον daeman;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2011)

Θα έλεγα ότι και οι δύο όροι φαίνονται ενδιαφέροντες και θα ήθελα να ακούσω κι άλλες γνώμες.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 23, 2011)

Το _παλαιόκλειστο_ είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα, αλλά το _ηώκλειστο_ νομίζω ότι αποκλείεται γιατί η Ηώκαινος είναι συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδος. Αναπροσαρμόζω τις δικές μου προτάσεις και ρίχνω στη συζήτηση το _αρχαιόκλειστο_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 23, 2011)

Αφού είναι απομονωμένο και δεν έχει επαφή με τον έξω κόσμο, προτείνω το "αμίλητο νερό".:twit:


----------



## pontios (Sep 23, 2011)

Η και απομονωμένο νερό, Hellegennes.

I'm hoping that *fossil water* turns out to be a throwaway term as it is ill conceived. Trapped aquifer (or confined aquifer) or even more popularized terms like trapped water, (confined water) would have been better choices. As we know the water may have become trapped/confined only a few thousand years ago all the way up to a billion years ago perhaps - the only common denominator is that it's been trapped and isolated from the water cycle.
The water that we drink may be older than this so called fossil water.
Η Ελληνική αντίσταση είναι ενθαρρυντική πάντως.


----------



## cougr (Sep 23, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Αφού είναι απομονωμένο και δεν έχει επαφή με τον έξω κόσμο, προτείνω το "αμίλητο νερό".:twit:



Μου έδωσες μια ιδέα, γιατί όχι _αποκλεισμένο νερό_;


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Το _παλαιόκλειστο_ είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα, αλλά το _ηώκλειστο_ νομίζω ότι αποκλείεται γιατί η Ηώκαινος είναι συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδος. Αναπροσαρμόζω τις δικές μου προτάσεις και ρίχνω στη συζήτηση το _αρχαιόκλειστο_.


 
Dharvatis, εγώ πλάκα έκανα με το ηωύδωρ όπως θα κατάλαβες. Άσχετα απ' αυτό, δεν ξέρω αν η Ηώκαινος εμποδίζει τον σχηματισμό με την ηώ, γιατί δεν είναι αποκλειστικότητά της εποχής. Εκτός από τη VW, την είχε και ο Όμηρος στα όπα-όπα την αυγή. 

Ηώκαινος: the dawning of a new era  :up:
Σαν βγει η ροδοδάχτυλη, νυχτοθρεμμένη αυγή, μου φαίνεται πως πάλι ο daeman θα τη δει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 23, 2011)

Παρακολουθώ τη συζήτηση με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον, και έχω μία απορία. Από όλους τους προλαλήσαντες, υπάρχει κάποιος που να σχετίζεται με γεωλογία ή παλαιοντολογία; Ο resident μήπως, που ανέφερε εκείνη τη διάλεξη περί γεωχημείας;
Ξέρω ότι γενικά μεταξύ των "εργατών της γλώσσας" επικρατεί μια τάση "καλοί οι ειδικοί επιστήμονες, αλλά εμείς κατέχουμε καλύτερα τη γλώσσα", θεωρώ όμως ότι η άποψη ενός ανθρώπου που χρησιμοποιεί ή πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσει τον όρο στην πράξη θα ήταν πολύτιμη.
Στο κάτω κάτω, για αυτόν την φτιάχνουμε την ορολογία, όχι για εμάς ή για τον Μήτσο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2011)

O resident είναι διακεκριμένος γεωλόγος, γι' αυτό και περιμένω με ενδιαφέρον τη γνώμη του για τη χρηστικότητα των όρων που προτείνουμε εδώ. Όμως θα ήθελα να συνοψίσω την άποψή μου για τις νέες ιδέες που έχουν πέσει στο τραπέζι (έχοντας στην άκρη του μυαλού μου και το fossil ice).

Το _αποκλεισμένο νερό_ (αντίστοιχα: πάγος) μπορεί να έχει προκύψει οποτεδήποτε, ακόμη και στις ημέρες μας, άρα χάνεται το στοιχείο της παλαιότητας. Το _ηώκλειστο_ νερό (πάγος) δεν έχει κτγμ γλωσσικό πρόβλημα (με την έννοια ηώ = αυγή), αλλά η ένσταση για πιθανή σύγχυση με την Ηώκαινο μου φαίνεται ισχυρή και καλό είναι να μείνει στην άκρη για ενδεχόμενη πιο συγκεκριμένη χρονικά μελλοντική χρήση. Από τα άλλα δύο σύνθετα, έχω την αίσθηση ότι την απώτερη παλαιότητα/αρχαιότητα δείχνει το παλαιο- (παλαιοντολογία κλπ) και όχι το αρχαιο- (αν και, φυσικά, _αρχαιοπτέρυγα_ κλπ).

Επομένως, από αυτές τις προτάσεις θα έθετα υπόψη των ειδικών (όπως σωστά λέει η Μελάνη, αυτή θα έπρεπε να είναι η τυπική διαδικασία) το _παλαιόκλειστος_: Παλαιόκλειστο νερό, παλαιόκλειστος πάγος --και θα το χρησιμοποιούσα στο κείμενό μου για πρώτη φορά με την εξής μορφή: Το παλαιόκλειστο νερό (ή «απολιθωμένο», fossil water).... Δεν θα με χάλαγε, πάντως, το αρχαιόκλειστο.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 23, 2011)

daeman said:


> Dharvatis, εγώ πλάκα έκανα με το ηωύδωρ όπως θα κατάλαβες.



Το κατάλαβα, σκόπευα να το σχολιάσω και το ξέχασα 



daeman said:


> Ηώκαινος: the dawning of a new era  :up:
> Σαν βγει η ροδοδάχτυλη, νυχτοθρεμμένη αυγή, μου φαίνεται πως πάλι ο daeman θα τη δει.


 
:-D :-D


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2011)

Από σημειώσεις μαθήματος (εδώ, σ.12) στο Τμήμα Γεωλογίας στο Αριστοτέλειο:

*Απολιθωμένο υπόγειο νερό* (*fossil groundwater*) είναι το νερό που κατείσδυσε και αποθηκεύτηκε χιλιάδες χρόνια πριν, κάτω από διαφορετικές κλιματικές συνθήκες (συνήθως πιο υγρές) σε σχέση με τις σημερινές (π.χ. Σαχάρα, Λιβύη, Σαουδική Αραβία). Στη Λιβύη υπάρχει σε εξέλιξη ένα μεγαλεπήβολο σχέδιο αξιοποίησης απολιθωμένων υπόγειων νερών από την περιοχή της Σαχάρας.
[...]
*Υδροφορείς* (*aquifers*) είναι οι γεωλογικοί σχηματισμοί που περιέχουν αρκετό κορεσμένο με νερό υλικό, ώστε να τροφοδοτήσουν με σημαντικές ποσότητες νερού γεωτρήσεις και πηγές. Η απόληψη του νερού από τους υπόγειους υδροφορείς γίνεται τεχνητά με τα υδρομαστευτικά έργα και φυσικά μέσω της εκφόρτισης των πηγών.​
Χρήσιμο κείμενο, όχι μόνο για την επανάληψη του *απολιθωμένου* αλλά και για τους aquifers = *υδροφορείς* (ο _υδροφόρος ορίζοντας_ δεν εξυπηρετεί).

Η απόδοση τού _fossil_ για το νερό πρέπει να κάνει παρέα και σε άλλους όρους, π.χ. fossil aquifers.

Σε διατριβή του Πανεπιστήμιου του Αιγαίου (σελ. 8):

*Νερό βάθους ή βαθύ νερό:* είναι αυτό που πρακτικά δε κινείται ή κινείται βραδύτατα. Λέγεται και *«απολιθωμένο» νερό*. Είναι συνήθως υδροστατικά απομονωμένο και δεν υπόκειται στον υδροδυναμισμό. Περιέχει σε διάλυση μεγάλες ποσότητες αλάτων ή κατά διαφορετική έκφραση βρίσκεται σε χημική ισορροπία με τα πετρώματα. [...]
Μπορεί να είναι παλιό νερό (vadose) που καταστράγγισε, ή νερό κάποιας παλιάς λίμνης ή θάλασσας ή υδροφόρου στρώματος που εγκλωβίστηκαν και απομονώθηκαν κατά διαφόρους τρόπους κατά την ιζηματογένεση και γενικά κατά τις μεταβολές του στερεού φλοιού της Γης και έτσι τα βρίσκουμε σε βαθιές πετρελαιοφόρες ζώνες κλπ. Μπορεί ακόμα να προέκυψαν από την «απόσταξη» ιζηματογενών πετρωμάτων που βρέθηκαν σε επαφή με μάγμα ή να προήλθαν από τη μεταμόρφωση ιζηματογενών πετρωμάτων και εξωθήθηκαν από γεωστατικές πιέσεις επειδή τα μεταμορφωμένα έχουν πολύ μικρότερο πορώδες σε σχέση με τα ιζηματογενή ή επειδή κατά τη μεταμόρφωση ένυδρα άλατα μετατράπηκαν σε άνυδρα.​
Θέλει, λοιπόν, κάποιος να το βάλει σε ένα εκλαϊκευμένο βιβλίο για το περιβάλλον. Περισσότερο θέλει να καταλάβει τι τρέχει με τον όρο για να τον σερβίρει σωστά στον αναγνώστη, έστω και «απολιθωμένο» αν αυτό έχει επικρατήσει, αλλά με μια καλή επεξήγηση, παρά να έχει απαίτηση να συμφωνήσουν οι επιστήμονες και οι λεξιλόγοι και η ΕΛΕΤΟ, ας πούμε.

Ταυτόχρονα είναι χρήσιμο να επισημαίνουμε μερικά πράγματα. Γλωσσικά και ενδεχομένως και επιστημονικά, σίγουρα όμως λογικά, το _απολιθωμένο νερό_ είναι από λάθος ως γελοίο. Επομένως η διαδικασία με την οποία επιλέγονται κάποιοι όροι από τους πανεπιστημιακούς θέλει ταχύτατη αναθεώρηση. Εμείς μπορεί να το κάνουμε για πλάκα και για να περάσουμε την ώρα μας. Οι διδάσκοντες θα πρέπει να το δουν πιο σοβαρά.


----------



## Resident (Sep 23, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ Dr . Την επόμενη φορά όλες οι μπύρες κερασμένες. 4 γεωλόγους που ρώτησα με αφορμή την συζήτηση εδώ μου είπαν αυτό που σας είπα κι εγώ. Δεν είναι παράξενο, γιατί όλοι διδαχτήκαμε τα ίδια. Σε κάθε περίπτωση fossil water είναι το νερό με μεγάλο χρόνο παραμονής στο υπέδαφος (long residence time). Παίρνει μέρος στον υδρολογικό κύκλο -τον οποίο σκέφτηκε πρώτος ένας γάλλος τσάγκαρης το 1600 με 1700 αλλά οι ειδικοί της εποχής τον κορόιδεψαν- αλλά αργεί να ξαναβγεί στην επιφάνεια.


----------



## MAKIS (Oct 10, 2011)

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ. Εγώ βρέθηκα στην ανάγκη να μεταφράσω τη λέξη fossil water. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, που πάντα είμαι, το απέδωσα ως απολιθωματικά νερά. Δεν γινόταν αλλιώς, το βιβλίο πρέπει να τελειώσει.
Σας ευχαριστώ και μπράβο σας
Μάκης


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2013)

...
*Untouched water as old as 2.6 billion years is found: Don't drink it*






Gas that bubbles out of the floor in a deep mine has a chemical composition that can provide the food source for microbes living in deep ancient fluids underground. 


Nearly 1.5 miles beneath Earth's surface, scientists have discovered pockets of water that have remained in isolation for more than a billion years.

What you see in that picture above is probably some of the oldest water on the planet, and scientists say it could be teeming with microscopic life.

The ancient water bubbling up from the floor of a zinc and copper mine near Timmins in Canada's Ontario province looks crystal clear, but it would not make a cool refreshing drink.

Scientists say it is warm to the touch and much saltier than seawater.

The water is also rich in dissolved hydrogen and methane gas as well as noble gases and their isotopes.

The chemical reactions of the gases could build up enough energy to support life that has been hidden from the sun for more than a billion years, a team of researchers report in a study published in the journal Nature.
[...]


----------

